# Booster mon Macbook Pro 2011



## wrestlingMac (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau et j'ai décidé de m'inscrire car les forums permettent d'obtenir de l'aide, des conseils. 

Voilà, je voudrais rendre mon Mac plus performant. En changeant la capacité du disque dur et des RAM. Car je fais un peu de montage video et j'ai installé, avec VirtualBox, Windows afin de jouer à certains jeux.
je me suis renseigné un peu, justement, sur les forums. Il se trouve que les disques durs SSD semblent plus performants mais aussi plus onéreux. Surtout pour la capacité dont ils disposent. C'est pour quoi je pense qu'un disque dur "classique" fera l'affaire.

En mémoire je pensais mettre celles-ci : 
Corsair Dominator DDR3-1333 CL9 8Go (2x4Go)
http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/acheter,corsair-dominator-ddr3-1333-cl9-8go-2x4go,739535 

Et en Disque dur : 
Seagate 750Go 7200 RPM S-ATA III (Momentus XT Hybrid)
http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...-7200-rpm-s-ata-iii-momentus-xt-hybrid,756877

Est-ce que ces produits sont compatibles avec mon Mac ? Est-ce que l'alliance des deux vous semble judicieux ? Est-ce que cela rendra mon Mac plus performant ?

J'attend avec impatience vos réponses. 

D'avance merci.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

 concernant la RAM, tu peux mettre jusqu'à 16 Go.

Bien sûr c'est plus cher, mais pour ma part j'ai passé mon MBP 13" 2011 (10.8.3) de 4 Go à "seulement" 8 Go et je le regrette déjà : avec Mail, Safari ouvert, si je lance Aperture et fais quelques ajustements sur des photos (RAW), je mets l'ordi à genoux en quelques minutes.

Hier soir, en faisant des réglages de niveaux sur une photo, j'ai eu la roue de couleur, puis l'ordi s'est figé...

J'ai regardé le Moniteur d'activité : il restait ZERO mémoire disponible, j'ai dû forcer à quitter tout et rebooter 

Ca ne fait pas ça à chaque fois, mais ce n'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive.

_(pour info la commande "purge" ne donnait aucun résultat)_


----------



## wrestlingMac (4 Avril 2013)

Ok merci de ta réponse. 

Tu peux me donner des marques fiables ? (Corsair?) Est-ce que tout les modèles de barrettes sont compatibles PC/Mac ?


----------



## Dante059 (5 Avril 2013)

Salut à toi !

Je possède également un MBP Début 2011, config de base. Il y a moins de 6 mois je suis passé à 8 Go de RAM, celle ci :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BF160B

Je n'avais payé que 37 par contre, je suis assez surpris du prix.

Si tu veux vraiment passer à 16 Go, tu as les mêmes en plus grosse capacité :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT51264BF160B

Ce sont des 1600 MHz à la place des 1333 MHz des MBP début 2011, mais ça fonctionne chez moi à la perfection.

Par contre pour l'utilisation que j'en fais, je trouve que 8 Go c'est largement suffisant (pour moi je parle).

Mon utilisation au quotidien : Safari, iTunes, Outlook (relevé de courrier chaque minute), VMWare Fusion (2,5 Go alloué à ma machine virtuelle), Numbers...Et avec tout ça lancé je trouve ma machine encore très fluide. Je n'ai pas changé le disque dur.

Voilà j'espère que ça t'éclairera un peu


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2013)

wrestlingMac a dit:


> Tu peux me donner des marques fiables ? (Corsair?) Est-ce que tout les modèles de barrettes sont compatibles PC/Mac ?


J'éviterais Corsair pour aller chez Crucial et choisir le bon type de barrette grâce à leur logiciel.


----------



## lejoss (5 Avril 2013)

Dans mon MBP Late 2011, j'ai mis un kit 8 Go en 1600 (celui préconisé par un site "concurrent" de macgé pour le passage de 1333 en 1600 sur ces machines : Kingston KHX1600C9S3P1K2/8G). Par contre, je suis passé au SSD (un Samsung 830). Je pense que le prix à payer pour un SSD vaut largement la chandelle (et les prix baissent continuellement : 0,60 le Go environ...), même si j'ai perdu en capacité en passant de 500 Go à 256 Go. Pour plusieurs raisons :
- la première : les performances. Un SSD transforme vraiment ta machine : le mac démarre en 20 secondes et les applications se lancent instantanément
- la seconde : la sécurité. Un SSD est beaucoup plus résistant qu'un HD à plateaux et dans un ordinateur portable qui est destiné à être déplacé, tu as beaucoup moins de risques avec un SSD qui ne comporte pas de pièces mécaniques
- la troisième : le confort. Avec un SSD ton mac ne fait pas un bruit et il chauffe moins

Pour moins cher qu'un MBP 2012 / 2013 neuf avec un disque classique, j'ai un mac beaucoup plus agréable à utiliser (même si je n'ai pas l'USB3).

Pour ce qui est de la capacité, cela n'est pas un problème pour moi. J'ai un NAS qui me sert de serveur de fichiers (notamment pour les fichiers "multimédias" qui prennent de la place : bibliothèque iTunes, photos...) et de "cloud" personnel. En déplacement, je synchronise les dossiers dont j'ai besoin et voilà. Et en plus, je préfère avoir le moins de choses possible sur un portable.

My two cents...


----------



## wrestlingMac (5 Avril 2013)

Merci pour vos conseils qui m'ont été très utiles. 

J'ai opté pour ca : 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21284/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1333-mhz-ddr3-pc3-10600.html

Et : 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...72001-sata-25-7200-trmin-32mo-st750lx003.html

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2013)

Regarde la différence de tarif entre 2*4 Go et 2*8Go de RAM (et relis le post #2 de Renaud).

Par ailleurs, un disque hybride c'est bien mais nettement moins réactif qu'un SSD


----------



## wrestlingMac (5 Avril 2013)

Merci de me le rappeler je vais y réfléchir pour les 2*8 

Par contre pour le stockage j'ai besoin d'une capacité assez importante, j'ai mis windows plus quelques jeux. Sly54 tu penses que ce n'est pas la meilleure solution ? Entre rapidité/capacité ?


----------



## Dante059 (5 Avril 2013)

Il n'y a que moi que ça choque le prix des barrettes chez Macway ?

EDIT : Oups, je n'avais vu que le prix HT...


----------



## wrestlingMac (5 Avril 2013)

C'est vrai tu trouves ça cher ? J'ai regardé sur Montgallet bon il y a tous les prix. Seulement sur Montgallet ce n'est pas dit explicitement si c'est compatible sur Mac alors que sur Macway. 

Tu as une référence de barrettes en 2*8Go ?


----------



## Dante059 (5 Avril 2013)

Non en fait en regardant le prix sur Crucial, tu as le prix Hors Taxe et le prix TTC. Et en comparant ce que tu nous montrais et le prix hors taxe des barrettes Crucial ça faisait 10, alors qu'en regardant le prix TTC ça fait un écart de même pas 2.

Ce qui me choque par contre c'est qu'il y a 6 mois j'ai payé mes barrettes 37 et que là elles coutent 71,75 ! Ce sont les mêmes !


----------



## Bbksoft (5 Avril 2013)

wrestlingMac a dit:


> C'est vrai tu trouves ça cher ? J'ai regardé sur Montgallet bon il y a tous les prix. Seulement sur Montgallet ce n'est pas dit explicitement si c'est compatible sur Mac alors que sur Macway.
> 
> Tu as une référence de barrettes en 2*8Go ?



Faut arrêter avec MacWay, je suis désolé, mais je trouve cela super cher... Perso je suis allez sur Matériel.net et j'ai pris des GSkill pour mon MAC (l'offre de GSkill spécial MAC)...

Tout les sites internet de vente en ligne spécifie si cela est pour MAC ou pas désormais...


----------



## wrestlingMac (5 Avril 2013)

Merci de vos conseils, je trouve aussi les prix assez cher sur Macway j'vais regarder matériel.net


----------



## lejoss (5 Avril 2013)

La RAM chez macway est souvent chère car ils vendent de la la RAM "spécial MAC", autant dire du pur marketing, dans la mesure où la RAM qu'elle soit PC ou MAC est la même ! Perso, j'ai mis ça ou ici : et ça marche très très bien (cf ici)

Franchement, 70 &#8364; pour 2*4 Go de mémoire "no name" dont on ne connait même pas les caractéristiques (CAS & co), c'est n'importe quoi... D'ailleurs, ils précisent qu'elle est aussi compatible avec les PC...


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2013)

wrestlingMac a dit:


> Par contre pour le stockage j'ai besoin d'une capacité assez importante, j'ai mis windows plus quelques jeux. Sly54 tu penses que ce n'est pas la meilleure solution ? Entre rapidité/capacité ?


Il y a quand même une grosse différence de réactivité entre un SSD et un hybride. Ce dernier donne son meilleur potentiel quand on utilise toujours les mêmes applications, en mono session. Après, c'est lu budget qui décide (SSD de 512 Go en Crucial M4, compter dans les 280  TTC).

Si on est plusieurs utilisateurs, plusieurs sessions, l'hybride n'apporte rien de plus que le dd (pour une même vitesse de rotation).


----------



## Bbksoft (5 Avril 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> La RAM chez macway est souvent chère car ils vendent de la la RAM "spécial MAC", autant dire du pur marketing, dans la mesure où la RAM qu'elle soit PC ou MAC est la même ! Perso, j'ai mis ça ou ici : et ça marche très très bien (cf ici)
> 
> Franchement, 70  pour 2*4 Go de mémoire "no name" dont on ne connait même pas les caractéristiques (CAS & co), c'est n'importe quoi... D'ailleurs, ils précisent qu'elle est aussi compatible avec les PC...



Je ne partage pas cet avis il y a des differences sur les voltages...


----------



## lejoss (5 Avril 2013)

Bbksoft a dit:


> Je ne partage pas cet avis il y a des differences sur les voltages...



Oui, et la marmotte... Non, je ne veux pas t'inquiéter ou te remplir de tristesse, mais ton mac n'est qu'un vulgaire PC (depuis qu'Intel équipe nos machines), un peu travaillé certes, plus joli (quoi que...), un peu fermé aussi par certains aspects, mais ce n'est qu'un PC qui utilise du matériel de... PC...!

Les RAM "low voltage" (donc en 1,35 V au lieu des 1,5 V) sont plus économes et chauffent donc moins... Mais il est vrai qu'elles ne fonctionnent pas avec toutes les cartes mères (que ce soit des cartes mères de mac ou de PC...). Il y a des RAM qui ne fonctionnent pas avec certains PC... Mais les MBP 2011 fonctionnent avec de la 1,35 V...

D'ailleurs, pas de différence de voltage entre ça et ça. Elles sont en 1,5 V elles... (1,35 chez Crucial)

Je te laisse comparer également chez Kingston et autres...

L'appellation "MAC" des barrettes de RAM n'est que du marketing destiné à vendre plus cher un produit équivalent (quand tu as payé ton portable pas loin de 2000 , tu peux mettre 20 ou 30  de plus dans ton kit de RAM...)


----------



## Bbksoft (7 Avril 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> Oui, et la marmotte... Non, je ne veux pas t'inquiéter ou te remplir de tristesse, mais ton mac n'est qu'un vulgaire PC (depuis qu'Intel équipe nos machines), un peu travaillé certes, plus joli (quoi que...), un peu fermé aussi par certains aspects, mais ce n'est qu'un PC qui utilise du matériel de... PC...!
> 
> Les RAM "low voltage" (donc en 1,35 V au lieu des 1,5 V) sont plus économes et chauffent donc moins... Mais il est vrai qu'elles ne fonctionnent pas avec toutes les cartes mères (que ce soit des cartes mères de mac ou de PC...). Il y a des RAM qui ne fonctionnent pas avec certains PC... Mais les MBP 2011 fonctionnent avec de la 1,35 V...
> 
> ...



Justement c'est bien ce que je te dis, attention entre 1.5 et 1.35v, il faut faire attention car les MBP n'accepte que les 1.5 (de souvenir) et donc il faut juste faire attention à cela...

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'un mac est un PC (un peu spécial cependant car le matériel est sur standard).

Cependant la diff de prix entre spécial PC et spécial MAc sur un kit de 16Go est minime.


----------



## lejoss (8 Avril 2013)

Bbksoft a dit:


> Justement c'est bien ce que je te dis, attention entre 1.5 et 1.35v, il faut faire attention car les MBP n'accepte que les 1.5 (de souvenir) et donc il faut juste faire attention à cela...



Ben, la "spécial Mac" de chez Crucial est en 1,35V alors que la "spécial Mac" de chez GSkill est en 1,5V...

D'ailleurs, celles vendues chez Macway : les Nuimpact sont en 1,5 et les Patriot sont en 1,35 (aller voir sur les sites des constructeurs).

Les barrettes en 1,35 fonctionnent très bien en 1,5. C'est juste qu'elles ont besoin de moins d'énergie pour fonctionner. Elles consomment donc moins et donc chauffent moins. Pour fonctionner à 1,35V, elles sont donc "à priori" de meilleure qualité.

Mais en fait, ce n'est pas trop le débat puisqu'il n'y a aucun rapport entre "spécial Mac" et le voltage.



Bbksoft a dit:


> Cependant la diff de prix entre spécial PC et spécial MAc sur un kit de 16Go est minime.



Souvent au prix de performances moins bonnes puisque les mecs qui rajoutent de la RAM dans leur PC pour jouer sélectionnent leur RAM avec soin (il y a donc des gammes avec des performances différentes pour les gamers - regarde chez les constructeurs), alors que pour les "spécial Mac", on te dit juste "prends celles là mon gars pour ton mac" et c'est à peine si on te donne les caractéristiques techniques... Si tu veux payer plus cher pour moins bien, c'est...


----------



## Bbksoft (8 Avril 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> Ben, la "spécial Mac" de chez Crucial est en 1,35V alors que la "spécial Mac" de chez GSkill est en 1,5V...
> 
> D'ailleurs, celles vendues chez Macway : les Nuimpact sont en 1,5 et les Patriot sont en 1,35 (aller voir sur les sites des constructeurs).
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette infos, donc si je comprends, je peux mettre du 1.35v dans mon MBP ?
Je ne savais pas...

Franchement sur pas mal de site, les memes kit entre pour mac et sans ce slogan, j'ai a pein vu plus de 5 de diff pour les memes ram...

Mais du coup, pour ma part, après avoir apris cela, je vais changer ma G.SKILL 1.5 pour une RAM 1.35


----------



## Dante059 (8 Avril 2013)

Je confirme, c'est du 1,35V dans le mien, et aucun soucis.


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2013)

Perso, je prend mes RAM chez OWC, car c'est de la RAM toujours nickel et on pas besoin de se poser de question avec eux (et les références sont testées dans leurs labos). J'en suis à plus de 120 barrettes commandées chez eux (par que pour moi bien sur, je fais des commandes pour les amis et mon club), et c'est toujours parfaitement adapté aux machines. Leur seul soucis est d'être aux US, ce qui est moins pratique avec la douane, mais perso je mise sur la qualité, ce que je ne trouve pas chez les vépécéistes "Mac" qui m'ont trop déçu par le passé (et in fine il vaut mieux prendre sa RAM chez GrosBill, LDLC, rueducommerce et cie si on commande en France, ce qui m'arrive aussi).


----------



## Johnprod (11 Avril 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> - la seconde : la sécurité. Un SSD est beaucoup plus résistant qu'un HD à plateaux et dans un ordinateur portable qui est destiné à être déplacé, tu as beaucoup moins de risques



Je pense que c'est un débat sans fin, mais je suis néanmoins pas d'accord avec cette affirmation. 

Au jour d'aujourd'hui, les disques à plateau *sont plus fiables* que les disques SSD. 
L'expérience dans le disque dur est telle que la sécurité des données est augmentée, là où la jeunesse des SSD montrent des faiblesses. 

Le SSD, c'est de l'électronique qui peut pêter sans préavis. Et ça s'est vu... très souvent, malheureusement. Et à ce moment là, les moyens pour récupérer les données sont très très minces, voire inexistants. Si les puces mémoires sont grillées, elles sont grillées, terminé. 

Avec une panne de disque on peut toujours récupérer les données sur les plateaux. 



La gain en performance en SSD est indéniable, ça c'est vrai, c'est sûr on y revient pas dessus. En revanche niveau sécurité, ça c'est pas parce que c'est un moyen de stockage à état solide qu'il est plus fiable bien au contraire. C'est une technologie jeune pour le grand public. 

Pour avoir un SSD fiable qui peut tenir la route, faut vraiment y mettre les moyens et aller taper dans du Intel directement. 
OCZ vous pouvez oublier, et les Samsung on voit sur Internet des clients qui ont grillé leur SSD en moins de 6 mois. 

Heureusement, c'est rare ! pas de généralités attention. Tout comme il est rare qu'un disque dur tombe en rade sans raison (faire tomber le portable par exemple). 

Je refuse de croire qu'un SSD est increvable simplement parce qu'il est à l'état solide. D'ailleurs beaucoup de personnes ayant eu une mauvaise expérience (perte totale de données) en sont revenu au disque dur. C'est toujours récupérable.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2013)

Johnprod a dit:


> Je refuse de croire qu'un SSD est increvable simplement parce qu'il est à l'état solide. D'ailleurs beaucoup de personnes ayant eu une mauvaise expérience (perte totale de données) en sont revenu au disque dur. C'est toujours récupérable.


En résumé, il est donc nécessaire d'avoir une stratégie de sauvegardes adaptée, que l'on travaille avec un dd à plateaux ou un SSD.

Par ex. une sauvegarde Time machine (donc horaire), couplée à un clone hebdomadaire, sur deux dd distincts (semaines paire versus impaire).


----------



## Johnprod (11 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> En résumé, il est donc nécessaire d'avoir une stratégie de sauvegardes adaptée, que l'on travaille avec un dd à plateaux ou un SSD.
> 
> Par ex. une sauvegarde Time machine (donc horaire), couplée à un clone hebdomadaire, sur deux dd distincts (semaines paire versus impaire).



Voilà par exemple. 

Personnellement moi je n'ai pas acheté de SSD pour les raisons que j'ai citées. J'attendrai qu'ils évoluent niveau fiabilité électronique. 
Je tourne actuellement avec un Momentus XT 750 GO qui est vraiment bien pour la vitesse d'exécution du système (14 secondes chez moi) et des applications courantes. 
L'espace de stockage est parfait, et cela pour 85 euros et (pour moi), la fiabilité des plateaux et de Seagate. 

J'associe une sauvegarde sur un disque dédié à ça uniquement, de 500 go. 

Et c'est déjà insuffisant pour les plus maniaques ! Comme le dit Sly, il faudrait deux disques de sauvegarde pour être à l'aise.


----------



## lejoss (11 Avril 2013)

Johnprod a dit:


> Avec une panne de disque on peut toujours récupérer les données sur les plateaux.



Certes, mais à quel prix ?

Vu le coût d'une intervention par des spécialistes pour récupérer des données, l'investissement dans des dispositifs de sauvegarde adaptés est de toute façon plus pertinent.

Après, HD à plateau ou SSD dans un portable, les conditions d'utilisation ont un impact sur la durée de vie du support de stockage. Les secousses et les chocs sont plus facilement encaissés par des supports qui n'ont pas de pièce mécanique. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, les SSD ne sont pas tous fiables (d'où la sauvegarde)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------




Johnprod a dit:


> Voilà par exemple.
> 
> Personnellement moi je n'ai pas acheté de SSD pour les raisons que j'ai citées. J'attendrai qu'ils évoluent niveau fiabilité électronique.
> Je tourne actuellement avec un Momentus XT 750 GO qui est vraiment bien pour la vitesse d'exécution du système (14 secondes chez moi) et des applications courantes.
> ...



D'après ce que j'ai lu, les hybrides sont performants si tu fais appel aux mêmes données tout le temps.


----------



## Johnprod (11 Avril 2013)

> D'après ce que j'ai lu, les hybrides sont performants si tu fais appel aux mêmes données tout le temps.



Oui exactement, donc principalement les fichiers de démarrage, ainsi que les applications que j'utilise tous les jours. Photoshop, After Effects, Safari, Mail. 

Avec mon 5400tr/min d'origine, je démarrais en 45 secondes. 
Bon là 14 avec cet hybride... c'est vraiment très plaisant. 

Ensuite moi je m'en contente car si j'achète un SSD, c'est exclusivement pour cet usage: la rapidité de lancement des différents programme. 

Pour le reste je m'en fou un peu.
Qu'il copie 700 Mo sur ma clé USB en 10 secondes au lieu de 19... bon... m'en fou. 

Donc finalement les 8 go SSD sur cet hybride sont suffisant pour mon usage. 
Mais tout le monde n'a pas le même. 

Quoi qu'il en soit un SSD de 512 Go n'a pour moi strictement aucun intérêt puisque l'utilisateur le destine un minimum à du stockage, ce qui est très peu conseillé


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2013)

Il n'a pas tord, quand il y a un soucis sur SSD c'est de suite fatal. Avec un DD on a une chance de palier à une panne mécanique, par exemple avec la technique du frigo. Et parfois ce n'est qu'une plage de secteur qui est HS et on récupère le reste.

Je pense que le SSD est même moins fiable, c'est pour ça qu'il faut backuper en permanence. Ce n'est pas pour rien que presque tous les constructeurs font du provisionning, pour remplacer les cellules mortes par une réservé (environ 7% de la capacité). On ne verrait pas ça sur un DD classique.

Ensuite coté choc, on est plus dans les années 80. Je faisais beaucoup de sport avec un iPod Mini, il a jamais bronché et il fonctionne encore bien.

Le SSD c'est la vitesse, pas la sécurité.


----------

